
Introducing Levi's Commuter Trucker Jacket with Jacquard by Google - andrioni
https://atap.google.com/jacquard/levi/
======
AmIFirstToThink
This is for people with no dating prospects.

At no point the person wearing this jacket would ever be going hand in hand
with a date, because her hands would then trigger the tech in the jacket.

a tap .google.com?

There will be no tapping going on with this jacket on. That's for sure.

